# Makrelenangeln Den Helder



## eddijung (20. Juli 2008)

:cNochmal meine Frage an alle Makrelenangler ?????#q 
Kann mir denn wirklich keiner meine Frage beantworten, ob zur Zeit sich das Makrelenangeln in Holland ( de Helder) lohnt.Ich  habe vor am 27.07.08. mit der Merkur zu fahren.|wavey:


----------



## BMG1975 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Den Helder*

Hallo,

bin voriges Jahr im September mit der Merkur rausgefahren.

Habe auch gut gefangen und die Leute die an Bord waren haben ebenfalls gut gefangen.

Mein Nachbar war vor zwei Wochen mit der Merkur auf der Nordsee unterwegs und hatte 150 Makrelen mitgebracht.


----------



## eddijung (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Den Helder*

Vielen Dank !
Das Wetter soll ja auch besser werden, werde danach berichten, wie der Tag gelaufen ist.#h


----------



## magnum72 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Den Helder*

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft, das Thema wurde bestimmt hier in der Tiefe schon besprochen, aber ich bin noch nicht ganz klug. Was muß man alles mitnehmen wenn man in den helder Makrelen oder Dorsch angeln will? Auser Angel und Köder , was ist mit Eis kann man es dort kaufen oder muß es mit, was braucht man an Papieren, gibt es Fangbegrenzung,was ist nützlich was braucht man gar nicht? Wie lange vorher sollte man die Fahrt buchen und geht das auch telefonisch? Ich bin für eure Tips sehr dankbar und freue mich auf viele Antworten Gruß Mike


----------

